

Hacking Subway's $5 Footlong - byoung2

Today at lunch I went to Subway for a $5 Footlong.  The Italian BMT (whose initials apparently don't relate to the meats it contains)   looked tempting, but it was $6, and I wasn't too keen on the salami, though the pepperoni and ham sounded good.  I asked my sandwich artist if it were possible to either double up on pepperoni or ham and he said no.  Then it hit me...there is a $5 black forest ham sandwich, to which I could add pepperoni for $0.50, in effect giving me the substitution they wouldn't allow, with a $0.50 discount to boot!  Had they simply given me the substitution int the first place, I would have paid more.<p>Does anyone else have an example of hacking restaurant menus?
======
iSavants
Go to McDonalds; buy a $1 side salad with Southwestern dressing and a $1 Hot
'n' Spicy chicken sandwich. Cube the chicken meat (offer the bun to your kids
if they're still hungry) and add it to the salad and dressing... instant
Southwestern Chicken Salad for $2

------
cd34
6" Spicy Italian is $2.99, the meal which includes two cookies and a medium
drink is $5.00. However, if you buy the drink separately at $.99 and the two
cookies at $.99, I save $.02.

I often worry about their financial solvency when I do this.

------
bartonfink
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wtfNE4z6a8>

Jack Nicholson getting his toast and not taking any shit.

